# What's everyone working on.



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Even though I'm knitted/crocheted out I can't help myself. Back at it. I've promised myself I will not buy yarn till I get rid of alot of my stash. Lol
So I'm making, prayer shawls, hats, scarves and socks for charity. Then I start buying again.
What are the rest of you making?


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I just finished a miss marple neckwarmer and I am working on a pair of socks.


----------



## PA_Knitter_Sarah (Jul 20, 2014)

Socks, socks, socks! I can stop anytime I want. 

Sure!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm working on this rainbow Aran basketweave baby throw. It's my " on and off " project. I'm not quite halfway through yet either ! Got the orange section then a turquoise one still to do. Then a cream middle section , then I can reverse the colours to the end ! ????


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Celtic Myth shawl for my sister in black fingering yarn.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm working on two identical Aran scarf patterns for my daughter and son-in-law. I also started hand piecing some fabric blocks for a project bag.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Have more socks promised but needed a break from them so Knitting a sweater for myself. Then it's back to socks.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Lineau shawl and that nice stitch cowl


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

I'm making a kitchen towel and dishcloth for my sister-in-law. Just a little late for Christmas, but I haven't seen her yet.


----------



## LovesK2P2 (Oct 12, 2016)

My quick project is hand warmers - onto socks I've promised my niece and then the "close to you" shawl from Ravelry


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

BABS61 said:


> I'm working on this rainbow Aran basketweave baby throw. It's my " on and off " project. I'm not quite halfway through yet either ! Got the orange section then a turquoise one still to do. Then a cream middle section , then I can reverse the colours to the end ! ????


I love it, babys love bright colours, love the stitch you are using too, My w.i.p is a log cabin blanket which I pick up when I have nothing else to knit/crochet.


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

I am spinning the black Alpaca now, have the blue Montedale spun, and will be making my S-I-L a pair of Thrums. Then on to a pair of socks for my daughter. Perfect timing since it is not going to warm up for a while!!!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Celtic Myth shawl for my sister in black fingering yarn.


Black & fingering? You're a glutton for punishment! I'd be cross-eyed in a short amount of time!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

I have the Architexture scarf in one Project bag, a shawl with Unforgettable yarn in another, plus a second 1898 cap which I started yesterday right after I finished my first! As I made the headband for the first I thought "this will be the only one I make." Then when it was done I started thinking of all the colors I could make it in & all the unsuspecting people I could give them to & thus began my second.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Socks and a sweater out of sock yarn. Have the back finished and am above the armholes on the front.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Socks for me! Cotton handtowel, socks for baby gs. Then i am going to knit a thomas the engine sweater for my 2 yr old gs.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Celtic knot scarf (first one...) and depending how it goes, may make several for Christmas gifts. Always have mittens in the works, too. HUGS...GG


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I too am working on charity items. Right now they are toys and dolls for the shoe box ministry that our church takes part in. I am also making wash clothes for the children to go in the boxes and just got a great buy on cotton at Walmart for only 1.50 a skein.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

I just finished 2 messy bun hats and a cell phone cover for my new DIL. Now I'm working on a sweater I started for me months ago (seems like other knitting got in the way) and an afghan that I've been knitting on for over a year (again, other projects took precedent).


----------



## itsmeileen (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm doing selfish knitting because January is selfish knitting month. So I am making a "Find Your Fade Shawl" by Andrea Mowry. My colorways are browns nd pinks. Its a great knit to use up a lot of stash


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I have three knitting projects going now...A mindless afghan, a lace cowl, and a scrubby. The mindless afghan while watching tv...the cowl while in the computer room with sweet husband while he reads the news on the Internet...the scrubby at our Thursday knitting group. So many patterns to knit and not enough time.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Completed two Entrechat shrugs since Dec 30th. WIP is _One Row Lace Scarf_ using fingering weight chenille.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Two different blankets, while looking at the yarn for a third, a fourth waiting in pieces, and a baby blanket waiting in my closet. Yes, I always bite off more than I can chew.


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

Drachenfels shawl, my first shawl and probably my last, scarf for charity and a pullover for my husband that is a sporadic project. Keep losing count of the stitches in the design.


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

Working on a jumper and it's nearly finished. Only seams to do and it's done.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm knitting a variation of the Fylleryd shawl...Free on Ravelry. The pattern calls for an all-over leaf design. But I'm doing stockinette down to the border. Loving it!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Conchalea said:


> Black & fingering? You're a glutton for punishment! I'd be cross-eyed in a short amount of time!


I know, her request :sm03: sisterly love.


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a lace scarf recently started. Almost finished with monster pants for my youngest grandson and have an on again, off again afghan in crochet that is meant to use up leftover bits of Aran weight yarn. I can't seem to watch tv without doing something else at the same time.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

A Hitofude cardigan for my friend.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Socks. Always socks. A heavy cardigan, 2 hats, an afghan for charity, one headband, a vest, another sweater. Afghan for one of my kids. About to start another pair of socks because the pair I am working on is an intense pattern and I want to get an easy pair going. Oh-oh, I can see by my list that I have a lot of WIP's! But that's what keeps me happy. :sm02:


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Jacket (K) almost finished
Socks (K) almost finished
Large bed spread (C) long way to go
Tumbling blocks blanket (C) almost finished
10 stitch blanket (K) almost finished
Fluffy teddy(K) awaiting sewing together
Cardi for my granddaughter (K) half done and left as I accidentally knitted a size too big!
Scarf " " " (K) Almost done
Dress " " " (K) Nearly half done
Spare square for the 2017 friendship blanket (K) Just started

I love to chop and change and it will all get done in the end.


----------



## mgayles (Mar 8, 2013)

A baby blanket for new grandchild due in August and a cardigan for me.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Just completed a Coffee Shop shawl in luscious coffee colors, now almost done with a chemo hat for a friend using left over yarn from the shawl.
Got lots of yarn and lots of patterns - lots of knitting in 2017.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Second sock in Fabel tan shades and beginning a fake Henley pullover with deep ribbing on bottom and cuffs in Cascade 220 in Kentucky Blue.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I just finished a lot of adult booties and am now working on Boot Cuffs, I may do fingerless gloves to match.


----------



## PammySue (Jan 17, 2016)

Socks and soon another 1898 hat.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I am working on a sweater that has been a wip for several years???? down to last sleeve, 1/2 done, then sewing together. The whole sweater is garter stitch, and I have gotten bored with it so many times, which explains the reason it has been a wip forever...I love the finished product though...2nd one I made, first one was accidentally washed and dried in machine. The alpaca didn't hold up and shrunk???? determined to finish by next weekend, this one is machine washable.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cable scarf, simple shawl, and fingerless mitts.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

BABS61 said:


> I'm working on this rainbow Aran basketweave baby throw. It's my " on and off " project. I'm not quite halfway through yet either ! Got the orange section then a turquoise one still to do. Then a cream middle section , then I can reverse the colours to the end ! ????


It's really lovely!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> It's really lovely!


Thanks. It seems like I've been doing it for ever , lol. But that's probably as I only do a few rows now and again. For some reason, it's not holding my interest.....????


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

A simple, sleeveless cardigan in my homespun, white merino. The pattern is in stocking stitch but I am knitting a pattern stitch from a short sleeved jumper. I am knitting the front bands on at the same time as I knit the two fronts but I am using a smaller needle, so two different sized needles in the one row. Bands are always knitted with a smaller size needle to give extra support and front bands are usually stretched slightly to fit. Some people do knit the front bands with the same size needle but then they would have to knit short rows every so often to prevent the bands puckering. It is a simple 8 stitch, 8 line pattern, you think I could hold that in my head. I am watching TV whilst I am knitting so I will use that as an excuse for not being able to count to 8 correctly. I have had to frog several rows on several occasions. Thankfully I have finished the back, the left front and am a quarter of the way up the right front, then just the armhold bands to pick up and knit. My eyes are really giving my gyp, but not to worry I am on the waiting list for the cataract ops on both eyes, not that I am in any way looking forward to it. The eye surgeon will not let me postpone it any further. Or perhaps I am just getting old.


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

BABS61 said:


> I'm working on this rainbow Aran basketweave baby throw. It's my " on and off " project. I'm not quite halfway through yet either ! Got the orange section then a turquoise one still to do. Then a cream middle section , then I can reverse the colours to the end ! ????


Oh my, very nice! May I ask how many stitches to cast on?


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

CKnits said:


> Completed two Entrechat shrugs since Dec 30th. WIP is _One Row Lace Scarf_ using fingering weight chenille.


I've made 2pairs of fingerless gloves a pair of mittens and a hat for my granddaughter and am halfway through my second entrechat. I've had the pattern forever and I love it, don't know why I took so long to give it a go. All these have been knitted as gifts great start to the new year lol especially as this was going to be my year to be selfish and make a few projects for myself


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Beautiful :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

didevine said:


> Oh my, very nice! May I ask how many stitches to cast on?


Thank you. I did 10 x 14 sts for the basket weave and 6 st at either end. Each colour is 16 rows. ????


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitted by Nan said:


> A simple, sleeveless cardigan in my homespun, white merino. The pattern is in stocking stitch but I am knitting a pattern stitch from a short sleeved jumper. I am knitting the front bands on at the same time as I knit the two fronts but I am using a smaller needle, so two different sized needles in the one row. Bands are always knitted with a smaller size needle to give extra support and front bands are usually stretched slightly to fit. Some people do knit the front bands with the same size needle but then they would have to knit short rows every so often to prevent the bands puckering. It is a simple 8 stitch, 8 line pattern, you think I could hold that in my head. I am watching TV whilst I am knitting so I will use that as an excuse for not being able to count to 8 correctly. I have had to frog several rows on several occasions. Thankfully I have finished the back, the left front and am a quarter of the way up the right front, then just the armhold bands to pick up and knit. My eyes are really giving my gyp, but not to worry I am on the waiting list for the cataract ops on both eyes, not that I am in any way looking forward to it. The eye surgeon will not let me postpone it any further. Or perhaps I am just getting old.


Please don't be afraid of having having cataract op, I had mine done, first one then the other three weeks later and I can assure you there is nothing to worry about, you won't know a thing about it, and you'll be pleasantly surprised after you have had them done, everything looks so much clearer and brighter xx


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Please don't be afraid of having having cataract op, I had mine done, first one then the other three weeks later and I can assure you there is nothing to worry about, you won't know a thing about it, and you'll be pleasantly surprised after you have had them done, everything looks so much clearer and brighter xx


 Thank you for your words of encouragement. I am told things will be clearer after the op. At the moment I have stopped driving, everything looks as if I have a gauze curtain in front of my eyes and I often shut my right eye and only use my dominant left eye, so you can say I am one eyed. I stopped driving at night about 12 months ago because the headlights of the oncoming cars dazzled me. I have postponed the op for the past 12 months and the optician I have been seeing for the past 26 years was OK with that but recently she sold the shop and I did not like the new optician. I could not seem to connect with her and she actually told me that I would have to be almost totally blind before I could have the op done for free under Medicare. On a whim I called into another optician when I was shopping at Midland Gate. He made an appointment with the eye surgeon the next day. It is just the thought of someone scraping my eyeballs whilst I am awake that somehow terrifies me and then having to go through the whole procedure again two week later when he does the second eye. I am a whimp. On the positive side everything is only going to cost me $50. - the visit to the optician, the visit to the eye surgeon, the two procedures at Bentley Hospital and the two follow up visits to the eye surgeon. Everything is covered by Medicare. The $50 is for the Optical Coherence Tomography, Medicare does not cover the full cost of that procedure. Being an old age pensioner I do not have to pay the Medicare Levy either. One advantage of our Socialised Medicare System.


----------



## ladybugdaydreams (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm going to try my hand at socks, so I'm doing Rye by Tin Can Knits. I think that'll be a good learning pattern because it's done with worsted rather than sock yarn. I'm also doing a few washcloths to round out my stash and baby hats to donate to the hospital.

I also want to make a shawl for myself at some point soon, but I need to research yarns and patterns. I want something soft, luxurious, beautiful... Basically the opposite of all the kid sweaters I knit for Christmas! ????


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Socks, shawl and handtowel....I only work on the shawl when I can concentrate, the handtowel whîlst watching tv, socks anytime


----------



## MerinoMEG (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm knitting a sweater for my DIL's rescue/foster dog.


----------



## jan.gammy (Jan 5, 2017)

I am also determined not to buy any yarn until I've used up a good amount of my leftovers. At this time, I am working on a large afghan with rows of every color. It is taking shape nicely and I plan to donate it to a local nursing home. Many residents no longer have family or anyone to bring them something. Can you imagine having lived in your own home and now you live in a small room with one nightstand and a small wardrobe, and you are "assigned" to others care everyday ? Those residents still feel the need for ownership, even if it's just an Afghan.


----------



## RustyLuvsMe (Oct 7, 2015)

I have almost finished my dog Rusty's blanket. All I have to do is to hide the threads and it's done. Then I have to sew together Rusty's last year's birthday blankie and, last but not least, I have to finish making my Easter Egg afghan I started last year.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

BABS61 said:


> I'm working on this rainbow Aran basketweave baby throw. It's my " on and off " project. I'm not quite halfway through yet either ! Got the orange section then a turquoise one still to do. Then a cream middle section , then I can reverse the colours to the end ! ????


Your blanket is going to be beautiful! Love the colors!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

cherylthompson said:


> Your blanket is going to be beautiful! Love the colors!


Thank you. I do like bright colours for some baby things. ????????


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Nearly finished two cardigans for me, but having a break to knit a tunic for a friend's 7 year old daughter. Many WIPs in cupboard but not actually working on them at the moment! Interesting to read everyone's posts.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Just finished a little shrug , need to sew up a wee pair of socks , a different two needle pattern, both for "gifting", sock yarn from a KP member.
Now I must finish my own socks, I am sure they have given up on me, lol!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

I am working on a couple of things, Nanciann by Dee O'Keefe and a cowl by VeryPink.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

After years of only knitted sweaters, I'm on the tail end of an afgan


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

Teardrop said:


> I am spinning the black Alpaca now, have the blue Montedale spun, and will be making my S-I-L a pair of Thrums. Then on to a pair of socks for my daughter. Perfect timing since it is not going to warm up for a while!!!


Me too


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

Mother/daughter hats and mittens for my grandaughter and great grandaughter (2 mos. old). Then onto a sweater for the same grandaughter.


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Bought a beautiful turquoise bulky yarn on sale at Joann. Plan to make cowl for always-cold daughter (CT). Just finished kitty design wash cloth ready to block. Started new pattern beanie which will be a challenge. Thinking about having an easy peasy heads band to do intermittently when not up to more challenging stuff. Smile.


----------



## anita55 (May 18, 2012)

doll clothes, getting a head start for the Christmas market, just hope they sell as well as last year.


----------



## mj1817 (Jun 14, 2016)

I am working on one of my forever afghans (baby blankets).


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm starting a 5th 1898 hat...first one was out of curiosity...yep, I have the bug. ???? 
I'm also using my stitch sampler squares and swatches to make twiddle mitts.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

BABS61 said:


> I'm working on this rainbow Aran basketweave baby throw. It's my " on and off " project. I'm not quite halfway through yet either ! Got the orange section then a turquoise one still to do. Then a cream middle section , then I can reverse the colours to the end ! ????


I love this! So pretty and perfect for a boy or girl!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm working on a bright green baby set.....color and pattern chosen by the mom to be. It is taking me forever because I'm not thrilled with either one and I find excuses to work on something else!


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi, a mermaid afghan, half done. A pair of socks. Plan to do doll blanket, sweater vest for son, more socks. Use up stash. Will enjoy the moments.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Right now back to knitting a angora scarf for a friend an. Making a tossed pillows from old pillows that can be saved then on to crochet an a afghan I started an haven't finished yet?? I'll see if I can get to send an take pictures??


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm making hats and mittens for the elementary school.


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

A Christmas table runner that didn't get finished in time for Christmas, a lacy scarf, and a corner to corner afghan, all in no. 10 crochet thread. Don't ask me why I'm knitting with crochet thread, I dumbly thought it would be light and lacy, not thinking about how long it would take!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Yesterday I finished knitting a shawl of my own pattern (still need to take care of ends and block) but I am in the design stage of another one. Hopefully I will knit my swatch and do calculations today. But, I am meeting former coworkers for lunch today!


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

Current WIPS include a fair isle cardigan _ 3 years ans counting), a shrug, and a pair of socks for whenever I have to wait for an appointment.


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

I''m knitting dorm boots for my family and friends.
Phyllis


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

I normally don't knit anything but beanies for charity but at the moment I am knitting a cotton bandage for my dog. 

Every now and then he gets 'hot spots' on his back. Little bugger chews them of a night until they bleed and get bigger, so the only way I can stop that chewing is to put ointment on them and then wrap a bandage around his whole body.

I had all this cotton here in my stash that I am not knitting up, so I decided to knit a wide and very long bandage for plenty of padding ..... it's half done.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Cashmere scarf and a waterfall sweater done Cascade heritage yarn.


----------



## Paulaross (Feb 3, 2016)

Just finished faire island mittens for getting, now working on boot socks for her and finishing up my shades the the past afghan


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I am working on the Crazed Scandinavian Cowl. This is gonna take forever, hope I can stick with it. I am learning a lot doing this.
Surprised how easy it was to hold the yarn in my right hand (I knit continental). Tension is looser in my right hand, still feels awkward but am learning and getting more comfortable doing this. Have a long, long way to go though.

Also working on a poncho with fun fur stripes. 2 rectangles then sew together. This I can do while watching TV. The boys had to
inspect the first rectangle for me. Quality control inspectors at work.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

I am making body pouf's for my family. We all got tired of buying the netting ones all the time. I'm using Red Heart Scrubby yarn and it works with the body wash. If you make them from cotton yarn, the body wash don't suds up, but it does with the scrubby yarn. 
The pattern is on ravelry. Search "puffy bath pouf" and you should find it. It is crochet

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puffy-bath-pouf Here's the link if anyone wants it.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

BABS61 said:


> I'm working on this rainbow Aran basketweave baby throw. It's my " on and off " project. I'm not quite halfway through yet either ! Got the orange section then a turquoise one still to do. Then a cream middle section , then I can reverse the colours to the end ! ????


Ooh I like this a lot!!!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Cathie bargenda said:


> Even though I'm knitted/crocheted out I can't help myself. Back at it. I've promised myself I will not buy yarn till I get rid of alot of my stash. Lol
> So I'm making, prayer shawls, hats, scarves and socks for charity. Then I start buying again.
> What are the rest of you making?


I'm working on a box stitch baby blanket and a poncho by ITO


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

Pink pussycat hat to wear at the march.
Dexter vest for nephew's first b'day.
Hanging dishtowel.
Puppy scarf for grandson; will try to make it a Yorkie as that's what he has.
Neck gaiter for dog walking on cool days.
3 afghans.

Yes, I have a pretty short attention span and totally understand the Yarn Harlot's moniker.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

I started knitting hats the day after Christmas, completed three in a week. I'm also finishing a Share Kitty http://justjen-knitsandstitches.blogspot.com.au/ for my 2 year old grandson. I cannot stop knitting) I'm looking forward to my new project, whatever it is!


----------



## ruthless (May 10, 2013)

Socks, shawl with Caron Cakes, and a pot holder to fill in between.


----------



## jan.gammy (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm crocheting a large rag rug for my back porch. I had so many wonderful friends give me old sheets, some I dyed a dark brown, and I am making a multicolored rectangle rug.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

kdpa07734 said:


> I'm also using my stitch sampler squares and swatches to make twiddle mitts.


Thanks for this suggestion. Now I know what to do with that box of swatches.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Just started a Baby Surprise Jacket in Dreambaby DK Paintpot Teals. For a friend's first grandbaby, expected next month. And I'm working on the ever-present (for me) Cable Car Blanket KAL - I got a little behind during the holidays 

AND a Shibui Motif wrap - it's been my commuting project, but I'm not so sure that's a good idea. I'm going to start a cowl to work on the bus.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Baby Sweater set that I have been commissioned to knit. Also working on a Hardanger Sampler. Trying to finish up a few UFO's from last year.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

I have put my needles to the side for now and am cross stitching my GS a wolf design done in many gray shades on 18 CT. When I finish, probably two weeks, I will knit him the pair of thick socks he requested. After that I will start making matching things for my twin GGDs due in May. I have a few patterns picked out but might actually have to buy some yarn to do opposite colors. GD has requested pink/lavender and lavender/pink and I don't have enough lavender.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Just finished a pair of fingerless mitts. Started a pair of socks for a KAL at the LYS. Trying to start a Schleeves for another KAL. It is on Ravelry as a shawl with sleeves. Need, need, need to finish a sweater for younger so. Am I overextended? YES! But, the socks are easy & I always need a take along project. The schleeves will be more challenging & the sweater has been languishing for WAY too long.


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

I am hand knitting the Tree of Life baby afghan.


----------



## Kate48 (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm working on new born baby hats (crochet) for our hospital, 1 group in red for "Heart Week" in February, and 1 group for new borns in need...almost ready for delivery...


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

Fancy socks for my Mom and "re-footing" some boot socks for nephews. Have a crocheted afghan almost finished, and a beautiful beaded shawl started. Some I can work on while watching tv, but the beaded shawl will demand my undivided attention!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Linus blanket, double knit scarf for the hubby, Ten Stitch blanket on the loom, a cowl. The usual multiple projects to save me from boredom.


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

I saw "Norwegian purl" mentioned on another post morning, so I'm going to learn the method. 

As for project, I'm about halfway through Martina Behm's Braidsmaid. I find all of her patterns very sensibly written.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I have blocked 7" squares to be put together for my red, white and blue charity lapghan, a diagonal 2-strand lapghan on one side of my chair and an entrelac begun in the basket on the other side of my knitting chair. I'm all set except for two WIP's in the attic calling to me! Variety is the spice of life here...


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Juanita H said:


> I saw "Norwegian purl" mentioned on another post morning, so I'm going to learn the method.
> 
> As for project, I'm about halfway through Martina Behm's Braidsmaid. I find all of her patterns very sensibly written.


That's a lovely shawl, thank you for mentioning it. She has a few others I'd like to make as well.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Nanny Mon said:


> I normally don't knit anything but beanies for charity but at the moment I am knitting a cotton bandage for my dog.
> 
> Every now and then he gets 'hot spots' on his back. Little bugger chews them of a night until they bleed and get bigger, so the only way I can stop that chewing is to put ointment on them and then wrap a bandage around his whole body.
> 
> I had all this cotton here in my stash that I am not knitting up, so I decided to knit a wide and very long bandage for plenty of padding ..... it's half done.


Yes! I remember this.... Only granny's hot spot was on her tail... so a cone to put over her tail and then a bandage to wrap her belly so it stayed awhile. I did it in crochet cotton, in a natural color in hopes there was no dye to keep the spot active. Now she keeps licking her front ankle... socks?

As for the original question... I am knitting a cowl for my son and a pair of cotton panties just to see if I can.


----------



## Maw Maw Judy (Dec 30, 2016)

Crocheting messy bun hat for my best friend while I work up the nerve to start a sample stitch afghan in knit.


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

lainey_h said:


> That's a lovely shawl, thank you for mentioning it. She has a few others I'd like to make as well.


Lainey, I've made two of her Hitchhiker scarves and love them. The second one, I knit in Cascade Pacific Color Wave (worsted wt.) in a color way that looks like a beautiful sunset. Sorry, but I cannot remember the color way name. I'm stopped almost every time I wear it and told how beautiful it is. One woman in Costco tried to hire me at that moment to make her one!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Juanita H said:


> Lainey, I've made two of her Hitchhiker scarves and love them. The second one, I knit in Cascade Pacific Color Wave (worsted wt.) in a color way that looks like a beautiful sunset. Sorry, but I cannot remember the color way name. I'm stopped almost every time I wear it and told how beautiful it is. One woman in Costco tried to hire me at that moment to make her one!


Thank you, that's encouraging! I have my eye on her Snowflake Party, but I know the Hitchhiker shawl/scarf is beautiful and very popular. I'll look for that yarn you used, I'm sure it's gorgeous. Did you let the lady at Costco talk you into it? :sm02:


----------



## ofudge (Oct 5, 2012)

Cathie bargenda said:


> Even though I'm knitted/crocheted out I can't help myself. Back at it. I've promised myself I will not buy yarn till I get rid of alot of my stash. Lol
> So I'm making, prayer shawls, hats, scarves and socks for charity. Then I start buying again.
> What are the rest of you making?


Working on the Pussy Hat Project


----------



## nananan22 (Dec 31, 2012)

I, too, have the Architexture scarf (light pink yarn) in a project bag- maybe 1/3 of the way done. I have a winter hat for a grandgirl on my needles - will finish that today, then begin a pair of slippers for a dear friend who will soon be visiting Alaska. I also have 1/2 of a pair of flannel pjs (sewing, not knitting!) done and need to finish those for a grandgirl in the next few days.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Finishing a hat for my grandson, and still working on a poncho for my daughter. I also started a hat pattern that is really challenging me (it starts at the top with Judy's Magic Cast On of 8 stitches, using ML; I get to row 6 and keep winding up with one extra stitch and can't figure out why)-- frogged it back to the start probably eight times but not willing to give up.


----------



## bernadetteotto (Oct 22, 2016)

Knitting Socks (just finished a think sock wiith pads sole for friend and immediately both my adult children wanted them!), finishing crochet crocodile cuff slipper for great and great great nieces, shark cocoon blanket, and monkey baby blanket...I'm house bound and limited mobility due to foot surgery, so planning these to be completed in next 7 weeks!


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

lainey_h said:


> Thank you, that's encouraging! I have my eye on her Snowflake Party, but I know the Hitchhiker shawl/scarf is beautiful and very popular. I'll look for that yarn you used, I'm sure it's gorgeous. Did you let the lady at Costco talk you into it? :sm02:


:-D I told her it will have to be after Christmas, but I still don't have time--yet. Maybe around the first of March, before I start planting seeds in the greenhouse, I'll contact her.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I am using up my stash on lap robes, baby car seat throws and dishcloths. I am not going to buy any yarn until my stash is gone. This should take a few years.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Fourel said:


> I am using up my stash on lap robes, baby car seat throws and dishcloths. I am not going to buy any yarn until my stash is gone. This should take a few years.


I'm trying really hard to stick with that resolution too! Between knitting and selling off some of my beloved yarn (and that's what I'm down to, the things I love) I'm going to try!


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

A blanket for my great-granddaughter who is due to be born this month. She will be named Violet (she has cousins named Rose, Lily and Calla).
The top picture shows the correct color of the middle panel. I still need to do the French knot centers on most of the small flowers, as well as stems. Then finish the shadow/illusion knitting borders on the sides.


----------



## lilknitwit (Oct 17, 2016)

This sounds silly but 2016 was the year of the scarf. Made one for each girls in my office for their birthday. Tried to pick each of their fav colors. This year is the year of the slipper.(my own projects in between -- Fair isle hats and a sweater). Kind of fun to see a little bit of "me" around the office . But I think next year I'll just bake cookies. Love this forum, happy knitting new year!!


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm working on the Guriddo Stole (from recent Knit.Wear) in sock yarn. It's a 25 st, 32 row chart. One needs to pay attention, but the only sts. are knit, k2tog, ssk and yo, so it's not difficult lace. For my easier project, I'm making the Embroidered Cardigan (Classic Elite Knits book). I'm knitting that in Gilfreda Samina - a discounted yarn I bought a lot of at Webs when I first returned to knitting. It's wool inside a nylon mesh and easy to snag. Finally decided that I had to use it, so a mostly st st cardigan was best choice. I'm not doing the embroidery, but replacing with a C4b cable. I've put another sweater into a time out, a 2x2 rib, as I don't like how the first sleeve looks. I've made a shawl out of Caron Cakes, and a lapghan out Woolease Tonal for my knitting groups comfort shawl project. I'll probably start other charity projects or knitting for my youngest gd, but right now I want to make progress on the two projects on my needles.


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

Making fingerless mitts for my husband. Also, working on charity hats for next fall.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

Just finished one aran fisherman clan sweater for a friend of one of my granddaughters and am now making an aran fisherman clan sweater for my oldest granddaughter


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

My main project is a pattern by Cabin Fever 'Top Down Swing Coat #603'. It's knitting up rather quickly so far. The other projects in the works are a 4-Hour hat that will be a late Christmas gift promise, and Pussyhats for Jan. 21. event.


----------



## Vernherm40 (Jun 5, 2016)

This week I did two pink hats. Check on PINKHATPROJECT.com to see why I did it. I have two friends going to the march from IN. LRN


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

Vernherm40 said:


> This week I did two pink hats. Check on PINKHATPROJECT.com to see why I did it. I have two friends going to the march from IN. LRN


This isn't taking me to a link. I'm also going to the DC March but haven't started the hat because I'm trying to finish another project first.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Juanita H said:


> This isn't taking me to a link. I'm also going to the DC March but haven't started the hat because I'm trying to finish another project first.


I believe this is the correct link: https://www.pussyhatproject.com/


----------



## jeanrotter (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm just about done with my 2nd Seattle Seahawk afghan this one for a granddaughter. I love the colors and plan to make me a vest when I get done with the afghan, in those colcrs. My afghans are done like a crossword puzzle with her name and her 4 kids names, her birthdday and the Seahawk logo on it. I have over 50 desxcendants and trying to get an afghan done for most of them. Might mention I'm a very young 88 year old.


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

lainey_h said:


> I believe this is the correct link: https://www.pussyhatproject.com/


Thanks, Lainey.You're a help. I've been on the PussyHat site but thought I might be missing something.


----------



## Hippynan (Dec 20, 2016)

AdeleRM said:


> A blanket for my great-granddaughter who is due to be born this month. She will be named Violet (she has cousins named Rose, Lily and Calla).
> The top picture shows the correct color of the middle panel. I still need to do the French knot centers on most of the small flowers, as well as stems. Then finish the shadow/illusion knitting borders on the sides.


That is a fabulous blanket Adele. Love it.


----------



## Hippynan (Dec 20, 2016)

I was going to be ever so good and finish my WIP, which include a Minions blanket for one of my grandsons...however....I finished a multi coloured waistcoat for a friend; got told to make something for myself; sooo, am in the process of making a cardigan just for me. Then maybe I'll get back to finishing the WIP before starting on Christmas presents.


----------



## Hippynan (Dec 20, 2016)

Fourel said:


> I am using up my stash on lap robes, baby car seat throws and dishcloths. I am not going to buy any yarn until my stash is gone. This should take a few years.


Went on a yarn diet about 2 years ago. Didn't work. Just didn't have the right colours, or weight in my stash. Ho, hum, hee, hee. Got more stash now than ever. Definitely a mite on the SABLE size. Bliss.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

A Ripples at Dawn afghan and a Scrappy Granny Shawl.


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

Finished a kitchen set for a friend. Working on baby blanket for charity.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Just finished a Valentine heart necklace for the coming holiday. Now I'm back at work on a vest for me. Spent most of the last six months on Christmas presents, so now catching up for me. Next, fingerless gloves as I now have a touchscreen phone.


----------



## angela48 (Jan 2, 2017)

I am knitting Scooby doo blanket, it will be my first knitted blanket. I have already crocheted alot of Disney blankets so this should just as fun and less yarn.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Daughter ordered scarves, have 3 more to finish with yarn of her color choice, fingerless mitts X2 sets with matching pom pom hats for GDs, shawl for sister, sweater for other sister, then going to try my hand at socks in the round.........one day will finish the sweater I started for myself a year ago :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm09:


----------



## Busy Natalie (Nov 24, 2016)

Normally I crochet Chemo Sleep Caps that go to a VA Hospital..... At the moment I'm crocheting PICC Sleeve covers that will be going in the same carton.


----------



## Kara79girl (Dec 20, 2016)

Just finished a scarf for my hubby and now on to gloves for a friend's birthday next week.  and a head band type ear warmer. Then... My hope is to start some gloves for myself and one of two or three quilt squares for a blanket I hope to do for my nephew for Christmas this year.
<3 
Oh... and I have a few hats to make.

<3 all in good time.


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

Two baby and one adult blankets!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Number 3 crochet ponytail hat.


----------



## bbqbert1209 (Sep 1, 2015)

Finishing a throw for grandson in team colors and crocheting two blankets for new greatgrandson born 3 days ago.


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm knitting a set of dishcloths for a friend who just moved into a new house. It's a great way to take a break from more difficult projects and just enjoy knitting.


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

Nearly finished with a shrug for myself. Next on the hit parade is a messy bun beanie for my daughter. I think I have sufficient yarn for the project.


----------



## jeanrotter (Jan 23, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Playing with my new toy! Frame loom....got part of the warping done yesterday...going to thread the yarn through all the holes in the heddle today...then I have some Burgundy and Rose colored yarn I am trying to design hat/scarf/hand warmers (never done those before, only mittens) just can't decide on how I want to do them. Thinking cables of some sort,since I have not done cables in a while.....not sure yet.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Nanny Mon said:


> I normally don't knit anything but beanies for charity but at the moment I am knitting a cotton bandage for my dog.
> 
> Every now and then he gets 'hot spots' on his back. Little bugger chews them of a night until they bleed and get bigger, so the only way I can stop that chewing is to put ointment on them and then wrap a bandage around his whole body.
> 
> I had all this cotton here in my stash that I am not knitting up, so I decided to knit a wide and very long bandage for plenty of padding ..... it's half done.


Silly question...do you have fleas in Australia? One of our dogs we had years ago was allergic to fleas....he would chew spots on his back just like that. After we started giving him Prednisone daily, all that stopped. I am sure you have had him to a vet, just curious. Hope the cotton helps.


----------



## ezknit (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm making an Afghan I inquired about earlier. I didn't find it, but luckily, I'd copied the colors and Yarn type and used a chevron pattern I had. I called it a wave pattern when I asked for your help. I still love the color combinations.


----------



## Kate48 (Dec 23, 2016)

These all sound like so much fun!!! And beautiful too!!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I have the same answer I had the last time this question was asked - a vintage ribbed shrug with lesser quality vintage-replica of Red Heart's Mexicana yarn. It is acrylic rather than the original wool, but it is the same colors I used to do spool knitting as a kid.


----------



## 1DovesGirl (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm getting started on Christmas gifts. First on the needles are a pair of men's socks. I have 4 pair to make in addition to other things (2 small shawls and an infinity scarf). I'm not a particularly fast knitter so an early start on projects is needed. As the year goes on there'll be other things to knit or crochet, I'm sure.


----------



## alliehb (Jun 23, 2016)

Knitting a wrap for my new puppy's breeder in the same colors as the litter. Putting a tiny angel charm on it because this is the "Charlie's Angel's" litter!


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm making coats for our 3 chihuahuas, got one almost finished last night. Being small, they go pretty quickly. I'm using Lion Brand "Scarfie" yarn and a pattern from Lion Brand also. They are fun to do...so far.

Suzy in Southern Illinois


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

BABS61 said:


> I'm working on this rainbow Aran basketweave baby throw. It's my " on and off " project. I'm not quite halfway through yet either ! Got the orange section then a turquoise one still to do. Then a cream middle section , then I can reverse the colours to the end ! ????


Love that blanket, great colors and texture. Made me smile!


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

On my last 100 rows of the cable trim edging of the French Cancan Shawl. Than, on to finishing the pretty lace edging of my Chicken Shawl. After that, two more edging projects to complete to finish up projects (poncho and shawl). As you can tell, that's what stops me (edging work) from finishing my WIP items. In 2017, all that is going to change and I'm seriously going to get some of these projects done!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

lcunitz said:


> Love that blanket, great colors and texture. Made me smile!


Thank you. I made myself do some today and I've managed to finish the orange section and done a couple rows of turquoise . Soon be halfway done ......lol. ????


----------



## NEcrafter51943 (Dec 11, 2016)

HI...I'm using up some of my stash also. Crocheting preemie & newborn hats w/baby yarn, Sewing Fleece Hats (S-M-L) for Veterans Services Unlimited in Amarillo, TX, Knitting lapghans for wheelchair patients in nursing homes & hospital. My goal for 2017 is learning my new Singer Embroidery Machine. To all creative people, have a great year of fun and be a blessing in someone's life.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

I am knitting some dishtowels that I will use as hostess gifts this year. Have a few more to do, then I will tackle some UFOs, and some hats for charity.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

yooperdooper said:


> I just finished a miss marple neckwarmer and I am working on a pair of socks.


I like the Miss Marple neckwarmer and gifted it to one of my friends. So many don't like the idea of pulling a cowl over their head and this snugs up to your neck without the messed up hairdo! Definitely recommend!

I had my gas fireplace man in yesterday and had to make a path through all my knitting stuff--live alone and, well, it's a nuisance putting it away when it's handier leaving it out. He just laughed and said not his department and proceeded to tune up the fireplace so it gives off even more heat, cozy.

Currently I am finishing up a few gifts that didn't get finished on time but then I'm on to the larger projects that are half finished--rule #1 for 2017 is finish-up not add-to--let's see how long that lasts!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Hippynan said:


> I was going to be ever so good and finish my WIP, which include a Minions blanket for one of my grandsons...however....I finished a multi coloured waistcoat for a friend; got told to make something for myself; sooo, am in the process of making a cardigan just for me. Then maybe I'll get back to finishing the WIP before starting on Christmas presents.


That is soooo "cool", as the younger set would say (we paraphrased it back in the '60's, don't tell them). I like the vest or waistcoat mimicking the jacket underneath, gives a very interesting texture play following the same colors--nice work :sm24:


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm still knitting hand towels and dishcloth sets that I gave for Christmas presents. I've had several requests. Using the lovely "dishy" colors that Knit Picks offers. Keeps my fingers busy.


----------



## Vernherm40 (Jun 5, 2016)

You are correct it is Pussycatproject link. LRN


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Debiknit said:


> I am working on the Crazed Scandinavian Cowl. This is gonna take forever, hope I can stick with it. I am learning a lot doing this.
> Surprised how easy it was to hold the yarn in my right hand (I knit continental). Tension is looser in my right hand, still feels awkward but am learning and getting more comfortable doing this. Have a long, long way to go though.
> 
> Also working on a poncho with fun fur stripes. 2 rectangles then sew together. This I can do while watching TV. The boys had to
> inspect the first rectangle for me. Quality control inspectors at work.


Oh-Oh! Another temping pattern! I've just got to try this. Love the colors you chose--very transitional Norwegian--I do like the gray tone of the original pattern but when you go to this much work why not make it more noticeable! Hope you post your finished project on Ravelry. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## charlieandrus (Aug 12, 2016)

Cathie bargenda said:


> Even though I'm knitted/crocheted out I can't help myself. Back at it. I've promised myself I will not buy yarn till I get rid of alot of my stash. Lol
> So I'm making, prayer shawls, hats, scarves and socks for charity. Then I start buying again.
> What are the rest of you making?


My first attempt at making boot socks for my husband. Hope they fit right! Sure is faster to knit with worsted weight rather than sock yarn, lol. :sm02:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I have to finish my WIPs before I start anything new. So, I'm about finished with the Autumn Leaves Linier Top, then it's the 8-Hour (NOT) Shawl and finally the Celtic Myth Shawl (working the band now) all in various shades of purple. My brain is full of a whole bunch of other things I want to make but I need to get these things done first.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

m_azingrace said:


> I'm knitting a variation of the Fylleryd shawl...Free on Ravelry. The pattern calls for an all-over leaf design. But I'm doing stockinette down to the border. Loving it!


What a great idea! Can't wait to see the result.


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

Temperature Afghan, Caron Cake Crayon Stripe Pullover and Instant Gratification Shawl.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Magicnymph said:


> Yes! I remember this.... Only granny's hot spot was on her tail... so a cone to put over her tail and then a bandage to wrap her belly so it stayed awhile. I did it in crochet cotton, in a natural color in hopes there was no dye to keep the spot active. Now she keeps licking her front ankle... socks?


I have never had any trouble with the dye in the cotton Magic and I have knitted several of these bandages in different sizes.

I also use crochet and knitting 100% cotton in white.

If I am lucky and catch him licking and biting early I can usually stop the hot spot by rubbing a little bit of ointment on the spot. The ointment has anaesthetic in it, so he forgets about it and leaves it alone. A good give away is wet fur where he starts to chew.

Good luck with your doggy's hot spot Magic.


----------



## ljknits (May 22, 2011)

My ongoing project is preemie hats. Right now I'm doing them for Valentine's Day. For my long-term project, I'm doing a Rowan sweater that is supposed to be knit intarsia, but after a few unsuccessful attempts at doing it intarsia, I have started working one row in background yarn and then duplicate stitch. It seems to be the only way I can keep track of all the different colors. I have the back and sleeves done for quite some time, maybe over a year. I plan to get this front done before summer this year. It's a slow go. There are 85 rows of the design and I've done less than 30. I had to enlarge the chart and I color the row I'm about to duplicate stitch with colored pencils. That way I can keep track of where I am on the chart. I sure hope I like it when it's done! Don't want to think of the cost of all the colors that required separate skeins for not much use. At least I can make some gorgeous preemie hats with the leftover skeins.


----------



## Grandma Lee (May 11, 2016)

Would love to see it...are you able to post a picture? What size hook and how wide are your strips? I'm getting my sheets prepped..my grand daughter wants to learn how to make one. Made an oval one for kitchen...turned out very nice!


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

That's so unusual. Do you have to back it to keep it all together? ????


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Beetytwird said:


> Silly question...do you have fleas in Australia? One of our dogs we had years ago was allergic to fleas....he would chew spots on his back just like that. After we started giving him Prednisone daily, all that stopped. I am sure you have had him to a vet, just curious. Hope the cotton helps.


Yes we have fleas and ticks in Australia Beetytwird but these hot spots are caused by a virus (well that's what the vet said) that gets in the blood not fleas. Apparently it stays in the blood for life, he gets one or two episodes a year but I have the treatment down to a fine art now and I can normally get them cleared up very quickly.

I use the cotton bandage because they are thicker than bought ones and they wear and last longer.


----------



## Minerka (Apr 12, 2011)

This looks like a great stash buster to me. And it is so bright and cheerful.


----------



## Minerka (Apr 12, 2011)

Very beautiful. Violet will be one lucky little one.


----------



## Minerka (Apr 12, 2011)

Beautiful colors. I have tried to crochet over and over but cannot seem to get it. I knit but mostly little baby sweaters or little knit hats for baby. I am going to be doing a pair of wool hunting socks for my son-in-law as my next project.


----------



## nypeblomst (Jan 7, 2017)

I've got a cat just like yours g
Glenlady. Looks the same like the one in your photo. I've got 2 others aswell..

My current project is a babyromper and a sweather. I crochet the babyromper and knitting my first sweather for a baby I'll be aunt to. I hope the sweather will turn out good. I'm working on the arms now. I'm used to crocheting,but not knitting. So it takes time. Hopefully I'll be ready before the baby is born in March /April.

-nypeblomst


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

BABS61 said:


> I'm working on this rainbow Aran basketweave baby throw. It's my " on and off " project. I'm not quite halfway through yet either ! Got the orange section then a turquoise one still to do. Then a cream middle section , then I can reverse the colours to the end ! ????


Love your baby throw. Such great colors. I'm working on a sweater for my 13 yr. old GD. Knitted sweaters for her 19 yr. old twin sisters and she decided she wanted one too. Am thrilled since she is kind of picky. Then its on to socks. Even though I've made 3 or 4 pr. I don't feel like I've conquered the technique yet and there are so many styles and patterns to try!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Project#1: Navy blue (true navy) Aran knit vest that buttons up center front
Project#2: Just completed a dark olive green hat in roving yarn and huge needles (hard on arthritic hands), but hat is cozy-warm
Project#3: Have started an aran knit sweater
Project#4: Finishing up what was suppose to be a boot topper but has since been repurposed as a stocking cap, in 100% wool
Project#5: Began a new cross-stitch project for the kitchen


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

Almost finished with the Spearmint Tea Shawl. I was about half finished with it and put it down to make a scarf and just couldn't make it work when I picked it back up! Frogged it and started again. It's working this time! woohoo!! Using Isaac Mizrahi craft yarn from Michaels in Ambassador (its purple with a metallic flecks). It's for me!!


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Tonight's assignment: Working on GD's Christmas present, the second of 2 very fancy "ponchos" for her AG dolls. I didn't know she still wanted things for her dolls, so I was flat-footed off the mark when her Christmas list arrived. It's a good thing she's a child who appreciates things being made special for her!


----------



## lovedoggie (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm working on a black scarf that my friend of 54 years requested. I will never knit with black again, no matter who wants it. Planning to knit a blanket for charity; a sassy short row shawl and fingerless mittens


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

No shortage of ideas on here! I've got a couple socks TU almost to the heel. Then started a shoulder wrap because I need a new at-home shoulder piece. Also don't take socks with me when doing the heel, might not pay attention to meeting or make a mistake. Then a hat for a friend.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I just finished Poppet #2 her Name is Marie (pattern by our own Pat GypsyCream)


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Juanita H said:


> Thanks, Lainey.You're a help. I've been on the PussyHat site but thought I might be missing something.


You're welcome! Glad I could help - I thought that might be the site.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

jansews said:


> Love your baby throw. Such great colors. I'm working on a sweater for my 13 yr. old GD. Knitted sweaters for her 19 yr. old twin sisters and she decided she wanted one too. Am thrilled since she is kind of picky. Then its on to socks. Even though I've made 3 or 4 pr. I don't feel like I've conquered the technique yet and there are so many styles and patterns to try!


Thank you. I have to admit , sock Knitting daunts me ! Lol. ????


----------



## Myla Vayner (Aug 18, 2015)

i am watching snow fall - finally feels like real winter here - and finishing up writing this design - can't wait to release it for the public



Cathie bargenda said:


> Even though I'm knitted/crocheted out I can't help myself. Back at it. I've promised myself I will not buy yarn till I get rid of alot of my stash. Lol
> So I'm making, prayer shawls, hats, scarves and socks for charity. Then I start buying again.
> What are the rest of you making?


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

A jacket for myself! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/top-down-shawl-collar-cardigan


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

Some more planned pooling scarves in crochet. I switch back and forth on them so I don't get bored. Love all the colors.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

peggywolff408 said:


> Some more planned pooling scarves in crochet. I switch back and forth on them so I don't get bored. Love all the colors.


Fun! Those are lovely!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

ljknits said:


> My ongoing project is preemie hats. Right now I'm doing them for Valentine's Day. For my long-term project, I'm doing a Rowan sweater that is supposed to be knit intarsia, but after a few unsuccessful attempts at doing it intarsia, I have started working one row in background yarn and then duplicate stitch. It seems to be the only way I can keep track of all the different colors. I have the back and sleeves done for quite some time, maybe over a year. I plan to get this front done before summer this year. It's a slow go. There are 85 rows of the design and I've done less than 30. I had to enlarge the chart and I color the row I'm about to duplicate stitch with colored pencils. That way I can keep track of where I am on the chart. I sure hope I like it when it's done! Don't want to think of the cost of all the colors that required separate skeins for not much use. At least I can make some gorgeous preemie hats with the leftover skeins.


Your work is beautiful. I cannot imagine ever making that sweater which is magnificent.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow you are determined! I could not use up my stash in years....Currently working on a hooded vest for a 3 year old and just finished my brioche cowl yesterday. Next is a hat to match. Then felted slippers, two sweaters, more hats. So far


----------



## misty1957 (Nov 8, 2016)

I just finished a pair of socks, now getting ready to start a prayer shawl for a friend.


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

Lainey thank you. They are a little challenging, so I need my Ott light and some patience!!!


----------



## nelliewright (Sep 26, 2016)

A ripple afghan in one bag. A poncho in another, and a jacob's ladder bedspread for my D calif. king bed in another!!!


----------



## Coppercountry (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm working on a second slouchy hat and my first beaded project which is a cowl. I didn't realize that adding beads to a knitted piece was so easy! I'm addicted.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

working on a lace weight scarf, that was put aside for a while.

only have a few rows left to finish, so working on it.


----------



## NEcrafter51943 (Dec 11, 2016)

I'd like to learn that. Can you recommend a tutorial to help me get started? Thanks


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

I am on the last section of a shawl I started in November but put on hold until I finished some Christmas projects. Imbue shawl by Lisa Mutch using Kollage Yarns Riceting Marled Sport which is yarn made from recycled denim.


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

Thats really nice! Beautiful work!

[quote =Hippynan]I was going to be ever so good and finish my WIP, which include a Minions blanket for one of my grandsons...however....I finished a multi coloured waistcoat for a friend; got told to make something for myself; sooo, am in the process of making a cardigan just for me. Then maybe I'll get back to finishing the WIP before starting on Christmas presents.[/quote]


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Just finished a toy elephant (finally!), and I've got a hat for a friend and a pair of socks going at the moment.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

Socks & a Scarf for myself for the Winter. It is Summer here now but we have Airconditioning so that helps when knitting with wool


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

I've just finished sewing up six wee cardigans for new grandson due in February.
I'm about to sew up jumper for three year old grandson who loves spiders
And I'm working on a car capsule blanket for someone in the future.


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

I am working on a 1898 seamans hat that will look like a minion when done. Also have an afghan and a shawl in the works


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

k1p1--I love the wee cardies!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just knitted a cowl BUT am having issues with the Kitchener to end it. UGH.
May have to wait for the local yarn shop to open after this snow storm and got there and plead for help.
My mind refuses to understand it.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I am close to the end of my Sochi Shawl, free on Ravelry, using Caron Cake Red Velvet and then organizing yarn and patterns.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

LEE1313 said:


> Just knitted a cowl BUT am having issues with the Kitchener to end it. UGH.
> May have to wait for the local yarn shop to open after this snow storm and got there and plead for help.
> My mind refuses to understand it.


There are some good videos in YouTube. Find one and just stop and start to get through all of the steps!

This is a pretty good one - she does the Kitchener with a contrasting color, goes slow and holds the needles steady. See what you think; I have to watch a video every time I do it


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

LEE1313 said:


> Just knitted a cowl BUT am having issues with the Kitchener to end it. UGH.
> May have to wait for the local yarn shop to open after this snow storm and got there and plead for help.
> My mind refuses to understand it.


I always have to have the written instructions open in front of me when I do it. There is a pattern to it, but it takes a while to get into it.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

The Old Shale shawl which was to be a Christmas gift for my MiL. Had some "help" from my cat and now frogging back to that spot.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

ezknit said:


> I'm making an Afghan I inquired about earlier. I didn't find it, but luckily, I'd copied the colors and Yarn type and used a chevron pattern I had. I called it a wave pattern when I asked for your help. I still love the color combinations.


Oh my! Love those colors!!


----------



## GShepGirl (Jul 24, 2014)

Been working on the same thing for months - Sunny Baby Blanket - need to have it finished for a baby shower on 2/4! I'm such a slow knitter and only get a few rows done each night.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

ljknits said:


> My ongoing project is preemie hats. Right now I'm doing them for Valentine's Day. For my long-term project, I'm doing a Rowan sweater that is supposed to be knit intarsia, but after a few unsuccessful attempts at doing it intarsia, I have started working one row in background yarn and then duplicate stitch. It seems to be the only way I can keep track of all the different colors. I have the back and sleeves done for quite some time, maybe over a year. I plan to get this front done before summer this year. It's a slow go. There are 85 rows of the design and I've done less than 30. I had to enlarge the chart and I color the row I'm about to duplicate stitch with colored pencils. That way I can keep track of where I am on the chart. I sure hope I like it when it's done! Don't want to think of the cost of all the colors that required separate skeins for not much use. At least I can make some gorgeous preemie hats with the leftover skeins.


Wow, I'm impressed with your sweater! Great work. Please post when you finish.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

k1p1granny said:


> I've just finished sewing up six wee cardigans for new grandson due in February.
> I'm about to sew up jumper for three year old grandson who loves spiders
> And I'm working on a car capsule blanket for someone in the future.


Amazing work!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Working on mittens socks-socks -socks and poncho.


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

Knitted by Nan,

I had cateract surgery on both of my eyes. I have worn glassed or contacts since grade school. There was a television in the prep room which I could not see without my contacts. They took me into surgery. I really wanted to see what they were doing, but couldn't. No pain. After 15 minutes, back in my prep room, I could see the television. No contacts or glasses, since. I have been told there are no nerves in your eye just your eye lid. Please don't worry. It is wonderful.


----------



## GShepGirl (Jul 24, 2014)

k1p1granny said:


> I've just finished sewing up six wee cardigans for new grandson due in February.
> I'm about to sew up jumper for three year old grandson who loves spiders
> And I'm working on a car capsule blanket for someone in the future.


Your cardigans are gorgeous. Interested in what pattern you are using for the pink baby blanket ... its beautiful. I can't wait to finally be done with the one I'm working on but there always seems to be a new baby in my family!


----------



## Busy Natalie (Nov 24, 2016)

You are all doing great projects!


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

GShepGirl said:


> Your cardigans are gorgeous. Interested in what pattern you are using for the pink baby blanket ... its beautiful. I can't wait to finally be done with the one I'm working on but there always seems to be a new baby in my family!


I don't have a pattern but it's four ply wool knitted on size 3.25 needles. 140 stitches
Use ten each side and the rest are divisible by five for the pattern. 
The main body of the blanket is
1 right side. Knit
2 *K1,p4; 
3 * k3,p2
4 *k3,p2
5*k1,p4
6. Knit
Just make sure you have first and last ten stitches in garter stitch
Basket stitch looks nice as well.


----------



## BJNKnits (Jan 24, 2015)

I just finished a cabled hat for our grown niece. It's boxed and ready to mail. The project with a mid-February deadline is the zippered sweater jacket for my soon to be four year old grandson. I also have a pair of socks and a kitchen towel for my Mom on needles. I'm trying to knit an hour each morning on the birthday present to get it done.


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm still working on Christmas 2016. I have one dish cloth, a scrubby, and two messy bun hats to do. Next I'm going to start GD's afghan. I want to try some of the projects seen here at KP. I will get Christmas 2017 done early. Today I bought some beautiful, fingering alpaca to add to my stash of shawl yarn.


----------



## GShepGirl (Jul 24, 2014)

k1p1granny said:


> I don't have a pattern but it's four ply wool knitted on size 3.25 needles. 140 stitches
> Use ten each side and the rest are divisible by five for the pattern.
> The main body of the blanket is
> 1 right side. Knit
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to type up your pattern - I appreciate it.

:sm01: :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## GShepGirl (Jul 24, 2014)

Ha - have never used the smiley icons before .... Kept clicking as it wasnt showing up ... and now there are multiples!


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm working on the Möbius sweater from Knitter's Spring 2015.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

GShepGirl said:


> Ha - have never used the smiley icons before .... Kept clicking as it wasnt showing up ... and now there are multiples!


You just look extra happy ????


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I started a sweater for myself after I finished all of my Christmas gifts....then two nieces asked for messy-bun hats. Got those finished, now have birthday gifts to work on - AG doll dress for one grandniece, sweater for 2 nieces..... maybe I'll be able to work on my sweater before summer....lol


----------



## Pmahuey (Oct 23, 2016)

I have several in the making as I'm new. I'm making a headbands 1) knitting only and 2) purls only to get the stitch tension correct and make sure I know the stitches.
I'm also making a sampler scarf with 3 different stitches for each section.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Knitting like a mad woman, while the weather is so bad, so that I can reach my 2017 charity knitting goals AND have lots of time to play in my garden this year. Actual project? My ever present kid's hat.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tonyastewart said:


> I just finished Poppet #2 her Name is Marie (pattern by our own Pat GypsyCream)


She's as sweet as can be!!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

2 hats, a Hudson Bay Blanket and 2 shawls


----------



## MattieH (Dec 6, 2016)

Working on a baby blanket, socks, a hat and finishing up a sweater jacket.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

ljknits said:


> My ongoing project is preemie hats. Right now I'm doing them for Valentine's Day. For my long-term project, I'm doing a Rowan sweater that is supposed to be knit intarsia, but after a few unsuccessful attempts at doing it intarsia, I have started working one row in background yarn and then duplicate stitch. It seems to be the only way I can keep track of all the different colors. I have the back and sleeves done for quite some time, maybe over a year. I plan to get this front done before summer this year. It's a slow go. There are 85 rows of the design and I've done less than 30. I had to enlarge the chart and I color the row I'm about to duplicate stitch with colored pencils. That way I can keep track of where I am on the chart. I sure hope I like it when it's done! Don't want to think of the cost of all the colors that required separate skeins for not much use. At least I can make some gorgeous preemie hats with the leftover skeins.


This is beautiful. I don't think I have ever seen anything like this before.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Hippynan said:


> That is a fabulous blanket Adele. Love it.


Thanks, D. I love designing these blankets for my great-grandkids. This is number six. Unfortunately, I didn't start doing it until Rose, so the older three don't have them. The flower names for the four girls made it easy to decide on a theme; I had to ask the moms what to use for the two boys.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Hippynan, your waistcoat is very colorful. I admire your patience in sewing all those little squares together - I don't like to sew. 
One of the things I enjoy about this site is that there are members from different parts of the globe. Even though English is the native language for most of us, we have some different terms. Here, your waistcoat would be called a vest. I think my mother would have made a distinction between waistcoat and vest: waistcoat has buttons, vest is pullover. Is that distinction made in England?


----------



## Hippynan (Dec 20, 2016)

ezknit said:


> I'm making an Afghan I inquired about earlier. I didn't find it, but luckily, I'd copied the colors and Yarn type and used a chevron pattern I had. I called it a wave pattern when I asked for your help. I still love the color combinations.


That's lovely.


----------



## Hippynan (Dec 20, 2016)

AdeleRM said:


> Hippynan, your waistcoat is very colorful. I admire your patience in sewing all those little squares together - I don't like to sew.
> One of the things I enjoy about this site is that there are members from different parts of the globe. Even though English is the native language for most of us, we have some different terms. Here, your waistcoat would be called a vest. I think my mother would have made a distinction between waistcoat and vest: waistcoat has buttons, vest is pullover. Is that distinction made in England?


Hi Adele, a vest here, as you say, is a pullover, without the sleeves, was called a tank top back in the 70's. Or something to wear under your top when it is cold. When I was little we had 'vests' that were called liberty bodices, with little rubber buttons. Waistcoats, are sleeveless tops that open down the front, with and without buttons. Men wear them under a suit jacket, can be made from yarn or fabric. I was a bit crafty with waistcoat, I had a chart of squares, sewed them up as I went along, and crossed out each square on the chart when that one was attached.

:sm01:


----------



## buclady (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm crocheting boot cuffs.


----------



## ezknit (Dec 21, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

I am still working on the cuff to cuff vest/sweater for my sister. I was going great guns when I thought I might get it done for Christmas but that did not happen. Her birthday's in April so I am trying for that. You knit the cuff to cuff pattern all in one big piece so it feels like knitting a blanket almost.


----------



## brumbelowm (Nov 10, 2016)

A crochet blanket for my daughters birthday.


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm knitting a baby blanket for my FIRST GRANDCHILD!!!!! (Due, June 8th!!!) I'm beyond excited!!!!


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

Miss Shari said:


> I'm knitting a baby blanket for my FIRST GRANDCHILD!!!!! (Due, June 8th!!!) I'm beyond excited!!!!


Congratulations. I remember wher our first grandchild was born. I knitted a massive pile of clothes for her. Such an exciting time.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

That's my birthday the child will be a gemini looking both forward and backward great day to be born and no snow for those with an aversion to it congratulations! :sm24:


----------



## ezknit (Dec 21, 2016)

And every stitch is filled with love.????


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Working on second prayer shawl before joining peices and waiting for shipment of cotton yarn to arrive to start on knitted knockers.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

my 3rd pair of socks - i am addicted already . i cannot wait to have this pair done for my son who just got diabetes at 27yr old .


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

The "Airplane Scarf" from Churchmouse, a two color sweater for my DH, a baby poncho for a friend's grandchild, and a steel grey linen sleeveless tank style top to wear with a suit that "needs" something to go under the jacket. Plus I'm finishing a 64" scarf on my rigid heddle loom for a friend's husband.


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

I am knitting hats and scarves and also need to finish two baby blankets.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Working on an Aran knit sweater in Navy (made once in Red Donegal tweed yarn). 
Stalling on a sweater pattern from Vogue 2016 pattern.
Finishing a self-striping yarn hat in brown, greys and neutral colors.
Started an Aran knit pattern that I am developing myself based solely on my measurements and gauge computations


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

MrsB said:


> Working on an Aran knit sweater in Navy (made once in Red Donegal tweed yarn).
> Stalling on a sweater pattern from Vogue 2016 pattern.
> Finishing a self-striping yarn hat in brown, greys and neutral colors.
> Started an Aran knit pattern that I am developing myself based solely on my measurements and gauge computations


That herringbone pattern is lovely. ????????


----------



## Hippynan (Dec 20, 2016)

MrsB said:


> Working on an Aran knit sweater in Navy (made once in Red Donegal tweed yarn).
> Stalling on a sweater pattern from Vogue 2016 pattern.
> Finishing a self-striping yarn hat in brown, greys and neutral colors.
> Started an Aran knit pattern that I am developing myself based solely on my measurements and gauge computations


Oh my! What wonderful work! Love it. 
:sm02:


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Beautiful work. Wish I was that accomplished. Maybe over time.


----------

